# Kormoran! Was nun?



## kaschie (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fischfreunde,

  ich mache mir Sorgen um meine 170 (ca. 20- 25 cm groß) Regenbogenforellen. Denn seit ein paar Tagen hält sich am Teich (70 * 30 Meter) immer wieder ein Kormoran auf. Da ich zur Zeit Urlaub habe und der Teich im Blickfeld meines Hauses liegt, habe ich mich immer auf dem Weg gemacht und das Tier verscheucht. Aber auf Dauer hilft das natürlich nicht. 
  Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Tier von meinen Forellen fernhalten kann?
  Hilft eventuell eine Vogelscheuche? Auch über das Bespannen mit Schnüren habe ich nachgedacht. Ich habe aber Angst, dass sich andere Wildvögel darin verletzen könnten. 

  Gruß
  Karsten


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Jäger im Bekantenkreis? Wobei bei einem Cormoran der Schaden doch noch in Grenzen gehalten wird.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Definitiv ein Späher!|uhoh:

Es werden bald mehr kommen...

Unterhalte dich mit einem Jäger in deinem Bekanntenkreis.:m


----------



## blackpanther1987 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cormoran! Was nun?*

Kurz gesagt abschießen !!! wenn dieses Tier 2 Fische pro Tag frisst, kannst du dir vielleicht auch schon ausrechnen wie lange es dauert bis dein Teich leer ist. Deshalb gut Schuss oder Waldmanns heil


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

es gibt doch so "schreckschussanlagen" oder wie die dinger heißen. die knallen in abständen ordentlich rum und halten vögel normalerweise fern. sowas geht natürlich nur, wenn in der direkten umgebung kein wohnbereich ist.

ansonsten könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass es was bringen könnte unterwasser-versteckmöglichkeiten für deine fischchen zu installieren.
ich weiß allerdings überhaupt nicht inwieweit das funktioniert, also war nur son gedanke 

und abschuss ist auch ne möglichkeit die man in betracht ziehen sollte!

grüße, david
____________
Lieber der Rattenfänger von Hameln als der Maustreiber von Microsoft ...


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Habe mal einen Forellenteich besucht, der eine Beschallungsablage dort aufgebaut hatte. Der Betreiber meinte damals dass die Geräusche die Kormorane abschrecken. Nur ein Kormoran hat sich dem Gewässer genähert, obwohl es in der Nähe eine große Kollonie gab.

Die Anlage hat Geräusche, die einem Klingel eine alten Telefons nahekommt, produziert. Wichtig dabei war auch, das sich die Tonlage permanent ändert.

Habe keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweiß, ob das wirklich funktioniert, der Betreiber war damals davon überzeugt.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



daci7 schrieb:


> es gibt doch so "schreckschussanlagen" oder wie die dinger heißen. die knallen in abständen ordentlich rum und halten vögel normalerweise fern. sowas geht natürlich nur, wenn in der direkten umgebung kein wohnbereich ist.
> 
> ansonsten könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass es was bringen könnte unterwasser-versteckmöglichkeiten für deine fischchen zu installieren.
> ich weiß allerdings überhaupt nicht inwieweit das funktioniert, also war nur son gedanke
> ...



Versteckmöglichkeiten sind grundsätzlich gut, nur sind Forellen Fische des Freiwassers und schwimmen sehr selten in Unterstände.
Der hier auch öfter erwähnte Abschuss kann problematisch sein, da der TE von seinem Haus aus den Kormoran beobachten kann, seht die Vermutung nahe, dass es sich um ein bewohntes Gebiet handelt. Hier wird kein Jäger einen Schuss abgeben. Der Jäger ist für die Komplette Flugbahn aller Projektile verantwortlich.


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Versteckmöglichkeiten sind grundsätzlich gut, nur sind Forellen Fische des Freiwassers und schwimmen sehr selten in Unterstände.
> Der hier auch öfter erwähnte Abschuss kann problematisch sein, da der TE von seinem Haus aus den Kormoran beobachten kann, seht die Vermutung nahe, dass es sich um ein bewohntes Gebiet handelt. Hier wird kein Jäger einen Schuss abgeben. Der Jäger ist für die Komplette Flugbahn aller Projektile verantwortlich.


 
hmmm, das stimmt allerdings.
aber dann wirds auch mit schall schwer ohne sich die nachbarn zum feind zu machen :q


----------



## kaschie (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Hallo Zusammen,

  das geht ja schnell mit Euch. Über das Abschießen habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Soviel ich aber weiß, ist das bei uns (Schleswig Holstein) verboten. Der Kormoran steht noch unter Naturschutz. Im Bekanntenkreis habe ich sogar ein paar Jäger, leider sind diese alle mit der Ernte beschäftigt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich sie dazu überreden kann den Kormoran abzuschießen, falls dieser unter Naturschutz steht. Aber fragen werde ich trotzdem mal.
  Das „Beschallen“ finde ich auch etwas ungünstig, da sich um meinen Teich noch 5 weitere Angelteiche befinden, die ich an Angler verpachtet habe. Ich glaube, dass diese etwas genervt wären, wenn sie das Piepen bzw. Knallen hören würden. Aber profitieren würden sich schließlich auch davon. 
  Was sagt Ihr denn zu dem Bespannen mit Schnüren? Dieses sieht man ja auch häufig bei Fischzüchtern. 

  Danke für Eure Antworten
  Karsten


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Das mit dem Naturschutz würde ich nochmals überprüfen, da ist einiges in Bezug auf den Cormoran geschehen.

Das bespannen mit Seilen funktioniert nur solange bis sie sich daran gewöhnen. Ein Züchter in Lev hat das versucht, mit eher kurzfristigem Erfolg nun hat er das ganze mit Netzen abgedeckt.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



daci7 schrieb:


> hmmm, das stimmt allerdings.
> aber dann wirds auch mit schall schwer ohne sich die nachbarn zum feind zu machen :q



Stimmt auch. Habe auch keine Ahnung, die laut so eine Beschallung genau sein muss. Ev. könnte eine Minimalbeschallung ,die die Nachbarn nicht stört, ja doch helfen. Würde mal einen "Gettoblaster" neben dem Gewässer aufstellen und sehen, ob bei Beschallung in ertragbarer Lautstärke (dann klapst auch mit dem Nachbar) hilft.

Habe mal einen Kormoran auf Köderfisch gefangen, möchte das aber hier nicht Vorschlagen. :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Karsten, beim Reiher geht das mit den Schnüren, aber der Kormoran ist so schlau, dass du einen umlaufenden Zaun + Netz darüber spannen müßtest!
Dadurch dass die Tierchen schwimmen können, finden sie sich gut unter den Schnüren zurecht...


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Hallo,

bei uns am Vereinssee in Düsseldorf wurden künstliche, schwarze Schwäne auf dem Wasser positioniert, seit dem ist Ruhe! Kein Witz!!! 

L G

Doc


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Kormoran auf Köderfisch gefangen, möchte das aber hier nicht Vorschlagen. :g



Ich habe auch schon mal von Einem gehört, der Einen kannte, der nen Nachbarn hatte, welcher Kormoranen mit einer starken Armbrust zu Leibe rückte.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal von Einem gehört, der Einen kannte, der nen Nachbarn hatte, welcher Kormoranen mit einer starken Armbrust zu Leibe rückte.



Der ist Gut. Dennoch habe ich einen Kormoran so gefangen.

Wir habe ein Angelheim mit Bootssteg direkt vor der Tür. Bei schlechtem Wetter hat man seine Hechtrute mit Köfi vom Steg ausgelegt und ist in die Hütte gegangen. Von dort konnte man die Pose gut sehen. Für den Kormoran ist man so aber unsichtbar und der Vogel kommt dann auch in die Bucht. Dabei hat er den Köfi genommen. Und glaube, der Kormoran schlukt den Fisch unmittelbar nach dem auftauchen, so schnell hast du nicht die Rute in der Hand, um dem Kormoran den Fisch aus dem Schnabel zu hauen, selbst wenn Du das möchtest.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns am Vereinssee in Düsseldorf wurden künstliche, schwarze Schwäne auf dem Wasser positioniert, seit dem ist Ruhe! Kein Witz!!!
> 
> ...


Das mit den schwarzen Schwäne habe ich auch schon gehört. Gewässer, auf denen solche Schwäne heimisch sind, sollen von Kormorane verschont bleiben. Als Attrappe sollte das dann auch funktionieren.


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

naa, wenn du um deinen teich noch andere angelteiche hast kann man sich doch mit den pächtern absprechen. die sollten ja auch kein interesse an kormoranen am teich haben |supergri
vl ne öffentlich zugängliche beschallungsanlage? so das jeder mal abstellen kann wenns nervt oder so |supergri


----------



## Sammot (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

einfach ne Falle stellen 
oder vergiften


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Am Besten bei deiner Teichgröße ein Netz über den Teich Spannen! Kosten pro m2 ca. ab 17Cent je Anbieter!


----------



## Bassey (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Ein gezielter Schuss in den Hals mitm Luftgewehr dürfte das Problem beseitigen ^^
Und nun die legale und ernst gemeinte Variante: Netz drüber


----------



## angelsüchto (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ein gezielter Schuss in den Hals mitm Luftgewehr dürfte das Problem beseitigen ^^
> Und nun die legale und ernst gemeinte Variante: Netz drüber



aber ein standart luft gewehr ist nicht stark genug,wenn dann muss man eine stärkere feder einbauen|sagnix


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> bei uns am Vereinssee in Düsseldorf wurden künstliche, schwarze Schwäne auf dem Wasser positioniert, seit dem ist Ruhe! Kein Witz!!!


 
Ich habe aber auch schon von Fällen gehört, wo die Kormorane sich auf den Köpfen der künstlichen schwarzen Schwäne die Flügel trocknen und denen den Kopf voll*******n!
Hier ist nur Schluss mit dem Theater, wenn es knallt! Kurioserweise haben unsere Kormorane eine extreme Abneigung gegen Knallgeräusche! Sobald es "Peng" und "Bumm" macht, rieseln die Viecher wie Konfetti vom Himmel...
Ist doch komisch, oder....
Sind die soooo schreckhaft?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Selbst ein Luftgewehr mit über 7,5 Joule (ein Jagdluftgewehr )tötet kein Kormoran,110% Kopfschuss evtl.aber selbst damit ist es nicht sicher,selbst bei der Entenjagd mit Schrot werden etliche Schrote vom gefieder abgefangen und dringen nicht durch,Schrot verursacht fast ausschließlich einen Schocktod,nicht weil es tiefe Einschüsse reißt wie Kugel oder Flintenlaufgeschosse.

Das einzige was das ist ist Tierqual,entweder ordentliches Stahlschrot da Bleischrot ja verboten ist am Gewässer oder nen ordentliches Kugelgeschoß und nicht mit Spielzeug,das sind keine Mäuse oder Spatzen.
Die brauchen schon was ordentliches.

Auch wenn es nur Ironie ist,man macht darüber keine Scherze gerade hier wo einige Mitlesen,da heißt es dann wieder Angler gehen mit Luftgewehr auf Kormoran Jagd.Und die Jugend muss auch nicht drauf gebracht werden.

Man man mal bißchen nachdenken!

lg


----------



## snofla (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

achte mal drauf ob der eine Kormoran immer an der selben Stelle landet und dort auch taucht,wenn ja ne Netz unterm Wasser spannen so ca.40-50 cm tief und 3x6mtr lang achte aber drauf das die Maschung gross genug ist und der Kopf des Vogels dort reinpasst...........entweder bleibt er hängen oder.....................du versetzt das Netz falls er sich ne anderen Landeplatz sucht...

meistens ist ein Kormoran nur die Vorschau die anderen kommen nach,wichtig ist wenn du ihn verscheuchst musst du schnell sein......


----------



## kaschie (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Guten Abend, 

  vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Nachdem ich meinen Beitrag geschrieben habe, bin ich, wie jeden Abend, zum Teich gegangen um die Forellen zu füttern. Und was muss ich da sehen? Schon wieder schwamm dieses blöde Tier in einer Ecke meines Teiches! Irgendwie tut mir das Vieh ja auch leid, es mag meine Forellen eben genauso gerne wie ich. Nur möchte ich meine Freude nicht mit ihm teilen und kann es auch nicht dulden. Bei dem Gedanken daran, was er wohl schon alles verschlugen hat werde ich echt sauer!
  Wutentbrannt  bin ich darum zum Haus, habe mir ein paar hundert Meter blaues Sacksband geholt und dazu ein Dutzend großer Heringe. Daraufhin habe ca. alle 8 Meter (querseits)eine Schnur gespannt. Mit der Hoffnung, dass es ihn abschreckt bzw. das er beim nächsten Lande- bzw. Abflugmanöver sich daran „erfreut“. Es mag zwar sein, dass er sehr schlau ist, aber durch meine Beobachtungen  weiß ich auch, dass er sehr schwerfällig aus dem Wasser kommt und fast die ganze Teichfläche benötigt um aus dem Wasser zu kommen. Bloß hängen da jetzt in regelmäßigen Abständen meine stramm gespannten Schnüre (ca. 30 – 50 cm) über der Wasserfläche. Mal sehen was er morgen dazu sagt? Ich werde Euch davon berichten. 
  Die Idee mit dem schwarzen Schwan finde ich spitze! Das ist das nächste was ich ausprobiere. Und wenn ich mir so ein Ding zum aufblasen kaufe und es schwarz anmale. 

  Gruß
  Karsten


----------



## Skipper47 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Der erste Kormoran ist meist ein Kundschafter, wenn es dir gelingt ihn zu vergrämen kommen die anderen nicht. Ich habe den Kundschafter 1x verpasst und prompt kamen 7 und die haben innerhalb von 1 Std. 15 Forellen von ca. 500 gr. gekillt und das waren nur die, die sie nach dem aufscheuchen rausgewürgt haben um besser zu flüchten. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nochmal soviele die angehackt waren und verendet sind. Wenn du dein Gewässer nicht laufend beobachten kannst hast du keine Chance.


----------



## Aloha (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns am Vereinssee in Düsseldorf wurden künstliche, schwarze Schwäne auf dem Wasser positioniert, seit dem ist Ruhe! Kein Witz!!!
> 
> ...


Bei mir im Verein wurden Schwarze Schwäne (Lebende) angeschafft um die Kormorane zu vertreiben.Mittlerweile haben sie sich mit den Kormoranen angefreundet |gr: .War wohl eine Fehlinvestition.|kopfkrat


----------



## merlinf2000 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Sammot schrieb:


> einfach ne Falle stellen
> oder vergiften


 
So ein Schwachsinn. Poste bite keinen Müll hier rein der den Anwender glatt vors Gericht bringt


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



gründler schrieb:


> Das einzige was das ist ist Tierqual,entweder ordentliches Stahlschrot da Bleischrot ja verboten ist am Gewässer oder nen ordentliches Kugelgeschoß und nicht mit Spielzeug,das sind keine Mäuse oder Spatzen.
> Die brauchen schon was ordentliches.
> lg



Mit einem Kugelgeschoß muss ein Kormoran erst mal getroffen werden. Da der Vogel eine recht grosse Fluchtdistanz einhält, kommt man gar nicht so nah heran. Dann tacht der Vogel oftmals nur so weit auf, dass fast nur der Hals aus dem Wasser kommt. Damit bietet der Vogel keine große Fläche. Weiterhin ist der Kopf dann meistens auch in Bewegung, wodurch ein sauberer Schuß fast unmöglich ist.
Lediglich wenn der Vogel sich zum trocknen des Gefieders setzt, bietet er ein für ein Kugelgeschoß annehmbares Ziel. Ein Jäger wird, wenn überhaupt, nur mit Schrot auf den Kormoran schießen.


----------



## Bungo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Denke auch es ist ein Kundschafter!
Bald sind es mehr. Und die Fische die sie nicht direkt fressen sterben an verpilzung weil sie durch den Kormoran verletzt werden...

Wenns mit abschießen irgendwie geht, dann lass es machen.
Aber stehen die Mistviecher nicht unter Naturschutz?


----------



## snofla (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Denke auch es ist ein Kundschafter!
> Bald sind es mehr. Und die Fische die sie nicht direkt fressen sterben an verpilzung weil sie durch den Kormoran verletzt werden...
> 
> Wenns mit abschießen irgendwie geht, dann lass es machen.
> Aber stehen die Mistviecher nicht unter Naturschutz?



nein nicht überall,immer aufs Bundesland achten und auf die "Schonzeit" die "diese Vögel"  geniessen dürfen #h


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mit einem Kugelgeschoß muss ein Kormoran erst mal getroffen werden. Da der Vogel eine recht grosse Fluchtdistanz einhält, kommt man gar nicht so nah heran. Dann tacht der Vogel oftmals nur so weit auf, dass fast nur der Hals aus dem Wasser kommt. Damit bietet der Vogel keine große Fläche. Weiterhin ist der Kopf dann meistens auch in Bewegung, wodurch ein sauberer Schuß fast unmöglich ist.
> Lediglich wenn der Vogel sich zum trocknen des Gefieders setzt, bietet er ein für ein Kugelgeschoß annehmbares Ziel. Ein Jäger wird, wenn überhaupt, nur mit Schrot auf den Kormoran schießen.


 
Es gibt Reviere da ist das Schießen mit Schrot auf Schwarze verboten,und es muss da mit Büchse angegangen werden.

Ist aber auch egal,wollen wir nicht in die tiefe gehn.

Bei mir im Revier kommen keine mehr,oder nur noch selten,die haben aus fehlern gelernt10km weiter sind sie aktiver aber auch da ist der Kollege schon ab und zu dran.

lg


----------



## Bungo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



snofla schrieb:


> nein nicht überall,immer aufs Bundesland achten und auf die "Schonzeit" die "diese Vögel"  geniessen dürfen #h


Hier in Hessen ist er leider geschützt. Es ist schon traurig wenn man beim Fliegenfischen nen Haufen kleiner Hechtskelette findet und alles drum herum ist zugeschissen...
Vielleicht wird er ja auch hier irgendwann wieder zum Abschuss freigegeben!


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Schaue mal bei _Welt online/Wissen_ da gibt es einen Bericht vom 1. September 2008 am Bodensee.
Es wurden da auch *Schwertwalrufe* eingesetzt (kein Witz!).
Gut ich weiss jetzt nicht wie gut Du Meeressäuger nachmachen kannst. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch batteriegetriebene U-Boote auf die man eine Orkafinne montieren kann und das Boot patrouliert dann auf deinem Teich.#6

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Seeadler besetzen !!!
Wenn das nicht geht (leider),keine Möglichkeit zum Abschuss da ist, muß der Besatz verändert werden.
Größere Fische oder hochrückige nehmen.
Mein Zandergewässer wurde zum Welsteich,Karrauschen statt Rotaugen als Futter.


----------



## homer78 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn es ein reiner Forellenteich ist, ohne weitere Raubfische, ich sage nur Kormorane können einem schon mal beim angeln mit Köfi auf Hecht an den Haken gehen, rein zufällig natürlich, :m und dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit den Behörden, kann schließlich mal passieren ... kannst du ja nix für wenn das Vieh deinen Köfi frisst


----------



## victor-7 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Aber selbst wenn der kormoran deinen köfi isst darfst du in ja leider nicht töten  
Ich kenn in meiner Gegend genug Vogelexperten die die Viecehr auch noch kennzeichen und ihre gewohnheiten auskundschaften. Das heißt, dass ich mich mal bei einem Typ erkundschaften würde der Vogelexperte ist. Die können dir meißtens eine Art sagen wie du die Vögel naturgeschützt verscheucehn kannst. Ich selber habe an meinem Weiher viele Bäume. Sie stehen quer über. Nur im Herbst fahr ich täglich zum Weiher um Laub von der Oberfläche zu ziehn. 
Aber back to topic 

Mein Rat Vogelexperten fragen.


----------



## Schleien_Lover (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Also er steht defenitiv unter naturschutz, du kannst jedoch zum amt gehen und dir einen sonderbeschuss holen ( dafür muss der forellenteich aber das einzige sein womit du dein geld verdienst)


----------



## Fabi-21 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

servus, das selbe problem wie du hatten wir auch, wir haben 8 teichanlagen im steigerwald (bayern), wir hatten dort schon schnürre gespannt, weil wir probleme mit schwarzanglern hatten, trotzdem kammen immer 2 Kommorane und ein Fischreiher durch und fraßen unsere Fische...

ich hab mich dann mal bei uns im Ort schlau gemacht und ein wenig umgehörrt, es hatten mehr als ich gedacht habe nen gewehr daheim, früher hat man das nicht so eng gesehen hat mir mein opa gesagt, für ein paar geräucherte forellen hat sich jemand gefunden der es geschafft hat alle drei fischräuber zu "vertreiben"...

hörr dich einfach mal um, die älteren nehmen des mit dem gesetz nicht so ernst: "früher war des a net so"


----------



## Angelklinge (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Hi!
Vielleicht schaust du mal hier http://www.kormoranplage.de/ die Aktion läuft zwar in Bayern und die wollen durch einige Abschüsse ganze Kolonien vertreiben wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe (ist schon zwei Monate her das ich mir die Seite mal näher angeschaut habe), aber vielleicht kannst du dich mal mit dem Iniziator des ganzen in Verbindung setzten und dir einige Möglaichkeiten zuur Vertreibung des Kormorans holen.


----------



## Fabi-21 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Angelklinge schrieb:


> Hi!
> Vielleicht schaust du mal hier http://www.kormoranplage.de/ die Aktion läuft zwar in Bayern und die wollen durch einige Abschüsse ganze Kolonien vertreiben wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe (ist schon zwei Monate her das ich mir die Seite mal näher angeschaut habe), aber vielleicht kannst du dich mal mit dem Iniziator des ganzen in Verbindung setzten und dir einige Möglaichkeiten zuur Vertreibung des Kormorans holen.


 
des läuft, bzw. wird gerade abgeändert, in würzburg im hafen am main sind komoran kolonien von mehreren tausenden vögeln, die wurden täglich beschossen, aber die sind immer wieder gekommen, mittlererweile sind die scheis vögel so abgeklärrt das sie wenn jemand sich mit einem gewehr oder nur einem langen gegenstand nähert einer alarm schlägt und sich alle ausm staub machen!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Wenn du aber als Teichwirt,diese außerordentliche Abschussgenemigung erhälts,musst du
dich in der Regel,noch mit dem zuständigen Jagdpächter kurzschließen und ihn dazu bewegen diese Vögel für dich zu vergrämen.Dies wird dann im Ergebnis,nur eine örtliche
Verlagerung des Problems ergeben.
Die Jäger haben aber leider in der Praxis,keinerlei bis kaum Interesse,zunächst mal auf die umständliche Antragsregelung,natürlich mit den dazu gehörenden Bestandserhebungen/Nachweisen und dann noch,sich um die Fischbestände anderer Leute zu kümmern.Fischer und Jäger sind nun mal gänzlich unterschiedliche Interessengruppen,die sich höchstes in den Randbereichen ergänzen,wie z.B. in der Biotoppflege.
Der normale Waidmann,hat doch gerade in der Zeit der aufgehenden Jagdsaison auf Wassergeflügel,überhaupt keine Ambitionen,durch andauerndes Geknalle,in seinem teuer
bezahlten Revier,sich die,für ihn weitaus wichtigeren,Enten zu verjagen.
Wie schwer die schwarzen Vögel,efektiv zu bejagen sind,wurde ja schon weiter oben erörtert!
Die einzige Chance die Kormoranproblematik,überhaupt nur annähernd,in den Griff zu bekommen und die erhöhten Populationen auf ein normales und erträgliches Maß zu bringen,ist es an die Nester zu gehen!Dies in besten Fall auf Länder oder sogar EU Ebene!
Zugegebenerweise,eine unrealistische Wunschvorstellung meinerseits!
Mit an die Nester gehen,meine ich nicht etwa,das zerschlagen oder etwa Ausschießen 
von Nestern,samt deren Inhalt,sondern die Unfruchtbarmachung der Eier zur Brutzeit.
Dies wurde so z.B. am Bodensee gemacht,wo man bei günstigen klimatischen Bedingungen (starke Nachtfröste),nur die Altvögel mittels Scheinwerfern, des Nachst mal
von ihren Nestern scheuchten und sie mal eine zeitlang in der Luft hielten.
Natülich mit dem entspechenden Aufschrei,in der Vogelschützerszene und sonstigen  anderem Gutmenschen-(Lokal)Politikergesocks!
Das Scheuchen vom Nest,b.z.w. unterlegen von Gipseiern, oder auch unfruchtbarmachen der Eier,sind aber aber doch die humansten Methoden,ohne auch nur einem Vogel direkt
eine Feder zu krümmen.
Aber selbst darauf,kommen so einige Mitglieder (Mehrheit?) unserer Gesellschaft nicht klar drauf!Und dies in einem Land,wo ein Menschlicher Fötus abgetrieben werden darf!

Taxidermist


----------



## archie01 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Seeadler besetzen !!!
> .


 

Hallo
Das wirkt , seitdem der bei uns am Angelwasser sitzt, habe ich keinen der schwarzen Gesellen mehr dort gesehen.....
Und die paar Fische die der fängt seien ihm reichlich gegönnt. Leider ist die Hoffnung , das der bei uns bleibt nur klein , so wirklich heimisch ist der in NRW ja wohl nicht .

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Bungo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Spannen von Seilen aus? 
Wie dich müssten die Abstände sein damit der Schwarze Freund gar nicht erst ankommt, bzw wenn er da ist die Lust verliert?

In der Nähe sind genug andere Gewässer, auch prall gefüllte Zuchtteiche.
Kann es dann sein dass er gar nicht auf die Idee kommt bei uns anzuhalten?

Reagieren die Vögel auf Scheuchmaßnahmen wie aufgehängte CD`s?


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Hi,
Seile nützen nichts , die Viehcher sind nicht so blöde wie sie aussehen 
Die haben ganz schnell raus wie man die Seile umgeht.
Und alles andere nützt auch nichts , sobald die Vögel bemerken das keine Gefahr von Schreckschußanlagen oder Vogelscheuchen ausgehen machen sie sich weiter an den Fischen zu schaffen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bungo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Seile nützen nichts , die Viehcher sind nicht so blöde wie sie aussehen
> Die haben ganz schnell raus wie man die Seile umgeht.
> Und alles andere nützt auch nichts , sobald die Vögel bemerken das keine Gefahr von Schreckschußanlagen oder Vogelscheuchen ausgehen machen sie sich weiter an den Fischen zu schaffen.
> Gruß Udo



Mhhh, Plan B wäre:
Bewegungsmelder mit einer Tröte.
Dort den Ton alle paar Tage ändern.

Sonst IRGENDEINEN Tipp?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

@Bungo
Die Seile sollten nicht weiter als 10-15cm voneinander gespannt werden.
Es sollte auch sichergestellt sein das sie nicht unter die Seile kommen.

Scheuchen hilft da nicht viel.
CDs erst recht nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Cd, s helfen nur, wenn die von Ozzy sind und der den Kormoranen den Kopf abbeißt.

Mal im ernst, es gibt einen Katzenschreck der einen Wasserstrahl beim auslösen des Bewegungsmelder versprüht, das müsste erfolgreich sein (nur nicht billig).


----------



## TJ. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Am Besten hilft Blei mit der Passenden Treibladung dahinter.

Bei uns im Kreis gibts zumindest ne verordnung und da sind Kormorane zum Vergrämungsabschuus Freigegeben. Der Jäger braucht glaub nurnoch die erlaubniss des Pächters und muss natürlich die sicherheitsabstände ect einhalten.
Solltest mal abchecken obs bei dir auch irgendwas gibt und ob nen Jäger findest.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bungo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Nun, da sind die Kormorane die sonst an der Lahn sind.
Da wird eine bestimmte Anzahl Abschüsse genehmigt, mehr wird das nicht. Die Vögel sind bei dem Extremen Hochwasser an die Weil und an Teiche gezogen.

Ich konnte heute beim zweimaligen Besuchen des Teiches weder Kormorane in der Umgebung noch am Teich sehen. Auch der Verpächter hat keine gesehen. 
Kot war auch nirgens zu finden.
Ich hoffe mal sie haben sich wieder verzogen und es ist nichts passiert.

Die Seile, auch wenn der Abstand etwas größer ist werden wir trotzdem noch einige Tage lassen.


----------



## panazonics (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

mal ne Idee zur Vergrämung:
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern1/send...n-und-der-oberpfalz/kormorane-puppen-100.html


----------



## cxppx19xx (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

*Nachhaltige Bestandsregulierung des Kormorans gefordert*

http://www.bundestag.de/presse/hib/2012_11/2012_546/02.html

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## DTF72 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Naja, wenn schon Fragen die an den Bundestag herangetragen werden  nicht wissend, was "Nachhaltigkeit" eigentlich bedeutet, formuliert werden, wie soll das dann erst die Umwelt erreichen...Kopfschütteln, ohne Ende....
Wann rafft man endlich, dass das Kormoranproblem ein menschgemachtes ist, dem man nicht ieinfach mit Tötungen begegnen kann (ineffizient, bringen rein gar nix) und schon gar nicht von heute auf morgen???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_b07VrDXyA


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn schon Fragen die an den Bundestag herangetragen werden nicht wissend, was "Nachhaltigkeit" eigentlich bedeutet, formuliert werden, wie soll das dann erst die Umwelt erreichen...Kopfschütteln, ohne Ende....


 
Der Duden sagt:
"sich auf längere Zeit stark auswirkend" (neben anderen Bedeutungen, in Bezug auf Ökologie etc.)

Und genau darum geht es beim Thema Bestandsreduzierung. 
Also alles richtig formuliert.



DTF72 schrieb:


> Wann rafft man endlich, dass das Kormoranproblem ein menschgemachtes ist, dem man nicht ieinfach mit Tötungen begegnen kann (ineffizient, bringen rein gar nix) und schon gar nicht von heute auf morgen???


 
Du schlägst genau was vor?


----------



## DTF72 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Der Duden hat leider unrecht ;-) "Nachhaltigkeit" wurde 92 in Rio als Trinität von Ökologie, Ökonomie und Sozialem definiert mit dem Ziele, Ressourcen für kommende Generationen zu bewahren....Teil der Rio Geschichte ist ja auch die Agenda 21 und somit wiederrum auch Teilgebiete, die uns Sportfischer betreffen (ich promoviere zum fürchterlichen Thema Nachhaltigkeit und der Transformation des eigentlichen Wortwertes). Aber egal, zum Vogel: Zunächst, ich ergreife keine Partei für das Tier, ertappe mich auch immer wieder dabei, dass ich mich ärgere, wenn die Viecher neben mir auftauchen und 35 cm Fisch "runterglupschen", ich fang nix und die olle "Wasserkrähe" ist sooo effizient.
Es gibt meines Erachtens keinen schnellen Lösungsweg, wennm an den Kormoran jetzt als invasive Art bezeichnen mag (das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass ich ihn als exotisch einstufe) oder Art, die "plötzlich wieder da ist", möchte ich auf die selbe Problematik mit Rabenkrähen, Elstern, Rehen, Wildschweinen, Luchsen, Wölfen, Bären etc hinweisen. Klar, nicht jede dieser Arten tritt in Massn auf oder schadet uns wirtschaftlich oder im Bezug zum Diversitätsverlust. Natur heißt für viele "draußen", das stimmt nur bedingt, da unsere Einflüsse und die Veränderung und Überfoemung von Naturraum zu Kulturraum eben auch unsere Gewässer mit einbezieht.....verödete Strukturen, die Fischpopulationsveränderungen in sich bergen, steigende Belastung durch Stoffe im Wasser (nach ADAM und SCHWEVERS bis zu 40.000 neue, gelöste Stoffe und Stoffverbindungen, die von Kläranlagen nicht erfasst werden und von denen kein Mensch weiß, wie sie langfristig miteinander reagieren), Klimaveränderungen, falsches Gewässermanagement, beöastungen durch intensive Landwirtschaft, Strukturmangel um die Gewässer ("Einflugschneisen"), Überfischung der Meere (Kormorane waren unter anderem auch mal Küstenbewohner, die sich von juvenilem Meeresfisch ernährt haben, Art "Corvus marinus" und verwandte Arten sind circumglobal vorallem Küstenbewohner.....es gibt viele Einflüsse, die unseren Fischpopulationen schaden und es kann nicht ein Schuldiger gefunden werden....ein normaler Naturhaushalt regelt Überpopulation von alleine..Seuchen etc. Fressfeinde haben wir nicht genüge, es gibt Berichte von Waschbären, die die Gelege ausnehmen, das Seeadler-Dilemma ist bekannt. Nur bis sich eine Seuche entwickelt kann es dauern und dann mögen unsere "blangeleckten" Gewässer leer sein...das sehe ich auch problematisch. Nur können wir uns mit unserem unvollständigen Wissen von Natur, Ökologie und allem darum nicht anmaßen zu wissen, "wie etwas fuktioniert"....."Gott spielen" und Arten so vermehren oder reduzieren, wie uns das beliebt funktioniert nicht!
Stillgewässer müssen eingezäunt werden, wenn sie der Teuchwirtschaft unetrliegen (da gab es neulich eine gute Doku über einen Biokarpfen-Teichwirt, der eine Lösung gefunden hat) und ansonsten müssen wir vielleicht damit leben, dass eine Verschiebung im Artenspektrum durch generell viele, kleinklimatische und "globalisierte" Problematiken (Stichwort Invasion) stattfindet.....Wie gehabt ich bin kein Kormoranschützer oder Ökofreak, ich fische leidentschaftlich, aber mit der sog. Natur, die vielerorts eben keine selbständige mehr ist, der Fluss darf nicht über die Ufer treten, der Baum muss weg, da er den Ruderverkehr stört etc....etc.... was ist mit der Nilgans? Die defäkiert Unmengen von halbverdautem höchst gefährlichen Pflanzenmaterial...ich kannte ein Gewässer, das in zwei Jahren so zugesch... wurde, dass es eutrophiert ist (das waren hunderte von Nilgänsen und die werden nicht weniger).
Wir werden über Ungleichgewichte im von uns manipulierten Ökosystem immer erst gewahr, wenn wir selbst betroffen sind.....
Grüße und peace out,
Frank


----------



## Fin (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

@DTF72

"Nachhaltigkeit"

Gut das der Begriff und der Grundgedanke dazu schon vor gut 300 Jahren in Deutschland "erfunden" wurde und bis heute praktiziert wird 

"Kormoranproblematik"

Du hast schon Recht. Wie du schon erwähnst, hat der Mensch schon alles verändert und überall eingegriffen (ist nichtmehr zu stoppen). Geht also nur um Interessenvertretung oder Schadensbegrenzung. Da muss man halt abwägen und Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Ebiso (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Moin!

ein Kormoran frisst am tag mindestens(!) so viel ich weiß 5kg fisch! dan Ausrechnen etc. Ruf am besten einen Jäger an oder melde dies deinen vorsitzenden das du einen Kormoran entdeckt hast.Am besten gleich den Kormoran n Schuss verpassen und waldmansheil grüßen oder euer Gewässer ist bald Leer |bigeyes


Gruß,

Nico


----------



## antonio (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



Ebiso schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ein Kormoran frisst am tag mindestens(!) so viel ich weiß *5kg *fisch! dan Ausrechnen etc. Ruf am besten einen Jäger an oder melde dies deinen vorsitzenden das du einen Kormoran entdeckt hast.Am besten gleich den Kormoran n Schuss verpassen und waldmansheil grüßen oder euer Gewässer ist bald Leer |bigeyes
> 
> ...



wo hastn die weisheit her?

antonio


----------



## TJ. (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Schwachsinn fischfressende Vögel wie der Kormoran haben etwa einen täglichen nahrungsbedarf von 20% ihres Körpergewichts.
Den Kormoran will ich sehn der 5kg verschleißt 

Ein ausgewachsener Kormoran bringt durchschnittlich etwa 2-2,5kg auf die wage was einen täglichen nahrungsbedarf von ca 500gr entspricht. Dass er nicht jeden Fisch sicher fängt und somit es auch zu Verlusten kommt sollte auch klar sein.

Was ein Kormoran frisst ist weniger das Problem das massige auftreten macht das Problem. Wenn hier Schwärme mit 80 Tieren in ein gerade mal 25m breites Flüsschen ohne Deckung ect Einfallen führ das schon zu erheblichen Verlusten. Gerade bei unseren Nasen und Äschen. Die wir selber nicht beangeln.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## DTF72 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

Lieber Fin,
...Der Urspung des Begriffes Nachhaltigkeit ist natürlich ein "antiquierter", Carl von Carlowitz und Forstwirtschaft, aber da wir an dieser Stelle ja keinen sozioökonomisch-historischen Exkurs abliefern möchten sondern den "aktuellen" Wortwert im Diskurs mit der o.a. Vogelproblematik besprechen, habe ich mir diese "Klug********rei" erspart, ok? ;-).
Das Problem, das ich sehe ist vorallem wenn wir eben naturnahe Gewässer wie eben in der Äschen oder Forellenregion haben, die ohnehin in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind (Nährstoffbelastungen und Klimaveränderungen, Hübner hat bereits vor 12 Jahren an Äschenpopulationen geforscht und behauptet, dass insb. die Belastung durch Kläranlagen und langsame Erwärmung der Gewässer durch klimatische Schwankungen dazu führen können, dass die Populationen zurückgehen oder sogar verschwinden können) und dann eben diese standortfremden Vögel einfallen, das ist ein schwerer Schaden! Wenn Teichwirt XY in seiner Massentierhaltung von Forellen, Karpfen und Co einen existenziellen und wirtschaftlichen Schaden erleidet ist das für ihn katastrophal, der "genetische" Wert der Fisch allerdings durchaus als Verlust zu verkraften. Hier muss man eben flexibel sein und seine Gewässer sichern, ohne dass es Ärger mit den Behörden oder den Vogelschützern gibt.
Wieviel ein Kormoran tatsächlich frißt und fressen kann ist unterschiedlich belegt, die jeweilige Statisktik dient dann in erster Linie dazu, die eigene Wahrheit zu verkaufen. Die Debatte zwischen Natur-Vogelschützern und Fischwirten sowie Anglern kann nur funktionieren, wenn man besonnen und ruhig diskutiert....ich möchte nochmals auf den Filmbeitrag mit den "Biokarpfen" hinweisen....da qualmte es zunächst zwischen behörde und Teichwirt und am Ende fand man einen Konsens (auch wenn der Naturschutzmensch irgendwie uneinsichtig wirkte...naja).
Bewisen ist, dass die Vögel größere Fische schlucken können als angenommen und vorallem sekbst vor "Meterfischen" nicht zurückschrecken und diese anpicken, das ist ein Problem. Ich habe im Oktober Huchen in Sloweninen zw. 75 cm und  1,10 gefangen, denen immer exakt das selbe Stück an der Schwanzflosse fehlte - Kormoranschaden. Das selbe mit großen Hechten vor meiner Haustüre: Meterfische, die tiefe Wunde von Schnabelhieben vorweisen, mitunter entzündet. Aber mit Hass und Zorn ist diesem Problem eben nicht zu begegnen und Abschüsse regeln nichts, fünf sterben, zehn kommen. Reproduktion und Selektion reagieren auf Stress.  Und das peinlichste ist für mich wenn die Angelindustrie, bzw. die Angelpresse mit Tötungsaufrufen spaßt und Werbung macht - das wäre so als würde ich für Pädagogik mit Kinderschändern werben...einfach nur schlecht und moralischer Bullshit!

Der Film für interessierte Teichwirte und Co..Sowas müsste eben staatlich gefördert werden..(oder auf Länderebene).

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordstory335.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Lieber Fin,
> ...Der Urspung des Begriffes Nachhaltigkeit ist natürlich ein "antiquierter", Carl von Carlowitz und Forstwirtschaft, aber da wir an dieser Stelle ja keinen sozioökonomisch-historischen Exkurs abliefern möchten sondern den "aktuellen" Wortwert im Diskurs mit der o.a. Vogelproblematik besprechen, habe ich mir diese "Klug********rei" erspart, ok? ;-).
> Das Problem, das ich sehe ist vorallem wenn wir eben naturnahe Gewässer wie eben in der Äschen oder Forellenregion haben, die ohnehin in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind (Nährstoffbelastungen und Klimaveränderungen, Hübner hat bereits vor 12 Jahren an Äschenpopulationen geforscht und behauptet, dass insb. die Belastung durch Kläranlagen und langsame Erwärmung der Gewässer durch klimatische Schwankungen dazu führen können, dass die Populationen zurückgehen oder sogar verschwinden können) und dann eben diese standortfremden Vögel einfallen, das ist ein schwerer Schaden! Wenn Teichwirt XY in seiner Massentierhaltung von Forellen, Karpfen und Co einen existenziellen und wirtschaftlichen Schaden erleidet ist das für ihn katastrophal, der "genetische" Wert der Fisch allerdings durchaus als Verlust zu verkraften. Hier muss man eben flexibel sein und seine Gewässer sichern, ohne dass es Ärger mit den Behörden oder den Vogelschützern gibt.
> Wieviel ein Kormoran tatsächlich frißt und fressen kann ist unterschiedlich belegt, die jeweilige Statisktik dient dann in erster Linie dazu, die eigene Wahrheit zu verkaufen. Die Debatte zwischen Natur-Vogelschützern und Fischwirten sowie Anglern kann nur funktionieren, wenn man besonnen und ruhig diskutiert....ich möchte nochmals auf den Filmbeitrag mit den "Biokarpfen" hinweisen....da qualmte es zunächst zwischen behörde und Teichwirt und am Ende fand man einen Konsens (auch wenn der Naturschutzmensch irgendwie uneinsichtig wirkte...naja).
> Bewisen ist, dass die Vögel größere Fische schlucken können als angenommen und vorallem sekbst vor "Meterfischen" nicht zurückschrecken und diese anpicken, das ist ein Problem. Ich habe im Oktober Huchen in Sloweninen zw. 75 cm und  1,10 gefangen, denen immer exakt das selbe Stück an der Schwanzflosse fehlte - Kormoranschaden. Das selbe mit großen Hechten vor meiner Haustüre: Meterfische, die tiefe Wunde von Schnabelhieben vorweisen, mitunter entzündet. Aber mit Hass und Zorn ist diesem Problem eben nicht zu begegnen und Abschüsse regeln nichts, fünf sterben, zehn kommen. Reproduktion und Selektion reagieren auf Stress.  Und das peinlichste ist für mich wenn die Angelindustrie, bzw. die Angelpresse mit Tötungsaufrufen spaßt und Werbung macht - das wäre so als würde ich für Pädagogik mit Kinderschändern werben...einfach nur schlecht und moralischer Bullshit!




Ein sehr guter und fachlich fundierter Beitrag. Wo warst Du bei den bisherigen Kormorandiskussionen.:q

Ich fürchte nur, es ist vergebliche Mühe. Immerhin ist der Kormoran der perfekte Sündenbock für viele eigene Fehler.


----------



## DTF72 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*

;-) Danke - im Sommer bin ich draußen und arbeite aktiv im Bereich Natur- Gewässerschutz, an Stelle der Diskussion..."talkers and do´ers..."


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



DTF72 schrieb:


> ;-) Danke - im Sommer bin ich draußen und arbeite aktiv im Bereich Natur- Gewässerschutz, an Stelle der Diskussion..."talkers and do´ers..."



Sehr gut. Wobei Diskussion und Aufklärung zusätzlich sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Fin (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kormoran! Was nun?*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Der Duden hat leider unrecht ;-) "Nachhaltigkeit" wurde 92 in Rio als...



+



DTF72 schrieb:


> Lieber Fin,...habe ich mir diese "Klug********rei" erspart, ok? ;-).



Alles klar! Hab ich vielleicht einfach falsch formuliert. Korrektur:

"Der DTF72 hat leider unrecht ;-) "Nachhaltigkeit" wurde..."


 Spaß beiseite! War auch nur eine kleine Randbemerkung "".

@Rest

Nichts anderes habe ich mit "Kompromisse eingehen" gemeint. Gilt natürlich für alle Beteiligten.



DTF72 schrieb:


> Der Film für interessierte Teichwirte und Co..Sowas müsste eben staatlich gefördert werden..(oder auf Länderebene).



Habe den Beitrag im TV gesehen. Die "Bio"karpfen-Idee und dein Vorschlag ist zwar ein guter Ansatz für Teichwirte, aber auch nichts neues (Siehe Wolf/Zäune). Schlachtfelder dieser Hinsicht gibt es viele und da ist Diskussion und Aufklärung (wie Ralle24 sagt) schon sehr wichtig. Aber am Ende bleibts halt doch ne reine "Interessenvertretung".


----------

